
What Is the Rationale for IEEE-754 NaN = NaN? - HaseebQ
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/1565164/what-is-the-rationale-for-all-comparisons-returning-false-for-ieee754-nan-values#1573715
======
baybal2
Should we remember that Brendan Eich made not a number a number in Javascript?

